# Britney Spears! :D



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Love her, hate her, say what you want about her, but all of the boys and all of the girls are begging to f-u-c-k her!

Yay! So what's your opinion on this diva and her music?

Her music is catchy as fuck and I'll admit I listen to it, but I'll also admit that Britney just got lucky that she gets catchy songs. Her voice is mediocre at best, she doesn't know how to handle the fame, and she can't act worth a damn the times she's tried to.

But in other news, her new music video for "I Wanna Go" is coming out next week! Yay I love that song!!


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2011)

Augh


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Janelle MonÃ¡e > Yelle > Lady Gaga > Avril > Ke$ha > Katy Perry > Britney Spears > Rebecca Black  

Come at me.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> Janelle MonÃ¡e > Yelle > Lady Gaga > Avril > Ke$ha > Katy Perry > Britney Spears > Rebecca Black
> 
> Come at me.


 I've heard of Janelle like once... never heard of Yelle. But honestly, why must all these singers be compared to one another? You act as if all solo female singers are meant to be in the same genre and league. Seriously? C'mon, I know you're better than that. 
But IMO: Avril > Britney > Lady Gaga > Ke$ha > Katy > Rebecca (I still like her though  )


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> *Janelle MonÃ¡e* > Yelle > Lady Gaga > Avril > Ke$ha > Katy Perry > Britney Spears > Rebecca Black
> 
> Come at me.



Holy fuck, you listen to Janelle Monae? But you're white! :VV


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

"You know better than that, here I am doing the same thing."

Okay.

Also try to branch out beyond everything you hear on top 40. This, maybe? Or something more mainstream? Something sweet? There are amazing female artists and you're not even looking.  Independent, amazing things.. It's just terrible.




larry669 said:


> Holy fuck, you listen to Janelle Monae? But you're white! :VV


 
Counter: I had a soul patch.


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> Counter: I had a soul patch.


Counter: You *HAD* a soul patch.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Counter: You *HAD* a soul patch.


 
Counter counter: I am growing it back and I like watermelon.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Love her, hate her, say what you want about her, but all of the boys and all of the girls are begging to f-u-c-k her!


 
Wait, is it 2000 again?


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2011)

I only came to this thread because Janelle Monae was in it. 

But yeah, not a Britney fan.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Browder said:


> I only came to this thread because Janelle Monae was in it.


 Oh, and she is gorgeous.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

If we're talking about indie female singers now... give Nya Jade a listen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc7K3c_sQ98



Aden said:


> Wait, is it 2000 again?


No, those are the lyrics to her song "If U Seek Amy" (if you don't get it, say the title out loud to yourself...).


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

I am pretty sure only one or two of the people I linked have independent labels. 

I think Boys Boys Boys! is indie in that aspect though.


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> Counter counter: I am growing it back and I like watermelon.



Counter Counter Counter: You're still white. 

xD


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Love her, hate her, say what you want about her, but all of the boys and all of the girls are begging to f-u-c-k her!


 
The 80's her, yes. After that, though, I wouldn't waste my saliva on her face.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Counter Counter Counter: You're still white.
> 
> xD


 
Counter IV: judging me based on skin color, racist 
I can be a homie too! Word up! I too enjoy Nappy Roots and can "fuck the police" just as well.

That post was painful to type. I'm so sorry.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Sollux said:


> The 80's her, yes. After that, though, I wouldn't waste my saliva on her face.


Don't you mean 90's? In the 80's she was only like, 8...


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

Do you wanna piece of me?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 19, 2011)

Haaapy birthday, haaapy birthday, happy birthday, happy birthday.

Janelle>Katy>LadyGaga>BritneySpears>Ke$ha>KylieMinogue>ChristinaAguilera>Avril


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxic is a *classic* of 00s. No kidding.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> Janelle MonÃ¡e > Yelle > Lady Gaga > *Avril > Ke$ha* > *Katy Perry > Britney Spears* > Rebecca Black


 No.
Avril doesn't even deserve to be on that list at all, much less right after Lady Gaga.
*No.*

I like some of her songs.
Part is nostalgia. Part is just because she can make some pretty catchy shit, nowadays.

_"Spark, and it's like gasoliiiiine."_


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

I listened to some of Avril's songs. She has definitely singer-songwriter talent.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Don't you mean 90's? In the 80's she was only like, 8...


 
Same difference.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 19, 2011)

Lady Gaga has surpassed everything Britney ever did or tried.  I'm glad the vag shot finally came out so her 15 minutes could end.


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2011)

William said:


> Counter IV: judging me based on skin color, racist
> I can be a homie too! Word up! I too enjoy Nappy Roots and can "fuck the police" just as well.
> 
> That post was painful to type. I'm so sorry.



Counter V: You ruined you're own stance with that stereotypical post you typed.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Counter V: You ruined you're own stance with that stereotypical post you typed.


 
Counter VI: I know 

And yeah...Avril is awesome. You know, she's older than Lady Gaga, Katy Perry, Ke$ha, and Rhianna iirc. 
But I rated her somewhat badly because I will always cringe at Sk8er Boi.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 25, 2011)

Omg, guess what just recently came out? BRITNEY'S NEW VIDEO!!! 
[video=youtube;T-sxSd1uwoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-sxSd1uwoU[/video]
I wanna go all the way, baby!

Rate, comment, show your appreciation, whatever.


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2011)

She's actually still trying to be in the spotlight? Egads


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't like Britney. She's old, she's a mother, she needs to stop acting like a damn hoor

Lady Gaga, however...
I will jump at the opportunity to join a religion based on her.


----------

